# Lost Room



## intheknow (Dec 8, 2006)

anyone going to watch on Monday?


----------



## Cloud (Dec 12, 2006)

I watched.  Very interesting.  I wonder what that last thing was he saw in the room.

and ooooh, they had previews for The Dresden Files!


----------



## Steffi (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello I don't know anything about this film, not heard of it before

Will go look for it now.....*goes off to surf*


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Dec 13, 2006)

Watched the first 2 eps last night. Very fun! based upon an article in EW this week it sounds like the ending is a bit of a letdown, but the journey sure is fun.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Dec 14, 2006)

Really found this intriguing. I guess there's talk of a series depending upon the ratings. The ending was a bit of a mystery...but in general thats better than a show-all ending that turns into a real letdown, ala the Dark Tower. 

Anyone want to share any theories as to what was going on???


----------



## Cloud (Dec 14, 2006)

I had to laugh at the sign: This is not Hell.  This is New Mexico.  Bus station thataway------>


----------

